# Atlast the YORKSHIRE VID is here



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Well, i know some have been waiting for this vid some time now







and here it is atlast. Its a bit big but its wurth it ! Its a zip so do 'save as' !









http://killarbee.demon.nl/rhombeus/files/Yorkshire_rhom1.zip

I spent some time on the vid to make it right and im not really sure if im satisfide but yorkshire and his m8s liked it so i just made some credits and it was done







Hope you all like the vid and this wont be the last vid you will see so no worries and HF !!
















Yorkshire and his awesome tank !









(thanks killarbee







)


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

would everyone else please concel their downloads so mine will complete faster....thanks


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

mine says its done but i got nothing,tried it several times and still nothing, i dont think the link works,man


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Mine takes to long and im not a patient man


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

All i can say is if you get it to work, turn the volume up








Tromp has done a wicked job








Thanks very much


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Just finished watchin it!

Nice vid, one of the best Ive seen on here!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

What codec do you need?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> Just finished watchin it!
> 
> Nice vid, one of the best Ive seen on here!


 glad you like it, credit to Tromp


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

i think you have to save then open, it plays on windows media if that helps


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Its a zip file ppl,, you cant push open, you have to save..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It doesn't play straight on windows media, it needs a codec. Which codec is that?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> It doesn't play straight on windows media, it needs a codec. Which codec is that?


should play fine on Windows Media Video 9


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

that might be it


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Got it to work, I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## dstrwlt (Sep 24, 2004)

Cool Vid!!! I like the music


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

That is very,very good.

Nice rhom Yorkshire.








Great Vid Tromp.


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

downloading it as we speak...cant wait to see it...


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Excellent job gents....downloaded it in one go, and watched it twice.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

this is the best rhom video in p-fury (imo)


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Awesome tank, awesome rhom, awesome vid







, soooo jealous.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

80% ..... dammit hurry up and Download


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Sweet vid man... i wouldnt trust that rhom with my hand in there during tank maintenance thats for sure


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Awesome! Great work guys


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

sweeeeeeet vid


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

that was a GREAT vid... when the barb backs off the food and the rhom moves in...wonderful...


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks guys for taking the time to watch the vid








And for all the positive feedback









hope you think it was worth the download time









turn the music up and enjoy


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow this takes forever to download with DSL. I couldnt imagine dial up :laugh:

Edit: Wow that is a sweet ass Rhom! I love that action scenes with the magnets!







Very well done Tromp


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Great Vid







Typical Northerner feeding your rhom what looks to be a pork pie


----------



## Vep (May 19, 2004)

Great vid, good quality, nice music ..... Great work


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

celticwarrior said:


> Great Vid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 cheers celt, used to use black pudding, but it clouded the water


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: dam takes long to download 
but i know if its yorkie's it worth it


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, looks like your fish suffers from Jeckyll and Hyde syndrome, York: his table manners seem very sophisticated (resist the urge to act like a glutton, and take small bites instead), but as soon as he sees the algae scraper he goes loco









I've said it many times before, but your rhom is gorgeous, and his set-up truely inspiring!!!


----------



## killer piranha (Jan 23, 2004)

that was alsome now its making me want to get one now but i don't have any more 
tanks or money


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam is all i have to say
dam you yorkieboy
come over my house and do my deco


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Wow, looks like your fish suffers from Jeckyll and Hyde syndrome, York: his table manners seem very sophisticated (resist the urge to act like a glutton, and take small bites instead), but as soon as he sees the algae scraper he goes loco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thankyou very much indeed guys, like i've said before, it was pics of your guys p's and setups that atracted me to p-fury in the first place. my setup has changed a hell of a lot since joining and its all thanks to advice, info and encouragement from you lot









as far as his table manners judazz, he's the same with feeders, takes a bite or two, enough to kill em, and then leaves the rest, so i dont bother with feeders any more.

I've now taken to removing the meat every time he's taken a bite. i leave it a few minutes, drop it back in and he's chomping on it before it hits the bottom









the neon is still going strong







and his new mates, the silver tip tetra's, seem to be showing the best survival instincts of all the tetra's i've tried so far :laugh:


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

AWESOME video, thats a nice rhom, nice and mean


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Thanks everybody







It was fun making too


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

How do i get the vid added to the p-fury vids bit?

thanks again tromp







for your hard work


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

I think you should ask winkyvee or somebody from staff


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

That was sweet!!!!!!

Its amazing how much better a vid is when it has a decent soundtrack with it.

Top marks guys!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

nice vid


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

friggin sweet vid, hope my rhom gets that confident


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

hughie said:


> That was sweet!!!!!!
> 
> Its amazing how much better a vid is when it has a decent soundtrack with it.
> 
> Top marks guys!


 Thanks Hughie, Tromp came up with the music sugestion, and i think he made a good choice.









so thanks Tromp


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

looks great bro, he's an awesome fish!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

piranhamagnet said:


> looks great bro, he's an awesome fish!


 Shame he's not 15inch though, like someone else's awesome rhom :laugh:


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> piranhamagnet said:
> 
> 
> > looks great bro, he's an awesome fish!
> ...


 That is piranhamagnets awsome fish.


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > piranhamagnet said:
> ...


 Rofl, thats what he ment


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> All i can say is if you get it to work, turn the volume up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hot rhommmmmmmmmmmmmm :nod:


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

Great vid!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

anything from yorkshire is always welcome i think he has the best tank set up at pfury that i have seen yet


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

He is going to be an extreme badass some day! Cheers on training the little killer to attack.


----------

